# car fax for ATVs ? VIN and theft reports?



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

found a really good deal on a bike that's for sale, but is there a way to run the VIN and check for theft?


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

If you have the vin take it to a cop and let him run it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bring it to the poilce station and they can run the number and see if its stolen


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

but dont tell the owner so maybe we can take one of the theifs off the street if it does turn out stolen


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

agreed


----------

